# Multiscale (fanned frets) Vs. Standard?



## RLG167 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey all, I've been playing 25.5" scale 7 strings for a while now, and noticed that Agile has recently released some cool multiscale guitars with fanned frets. Pretty much, the low end is 27" and the high end is 25.5". How hard is it to switch from straight frets to fanned frets? Will I have to re-learn to play? Or is it a really easy transition? 
Thanks, RG


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 10, 2016)

It's not hard at all, every person and student that has tried the ones I used to have did not have any trouble if any small one was overcome within a few minutes of playing.

Rondo Music's return policy is pretty nice, granted they're not the best/most consistent guitars. But if you have any problem with the guitar, you'll get a full refund including shipping. But if you just don't dig FF then you'll be out about $30 in shipping.

If you're willing to spend a bit more you could get the Iron Label FF RGs and I'm sure it'd be a bit better than the cheaper Agiles. But FF as a whole is becoming more and more accessible, you'll probably be able to find some decent guitars with it eventually.

Me personally, I have no use for it. I've had several but I prefer straight scale since I tune to B Standard and maybe Drop A on occasion. So I don't need the tension advantages that come with fanned frets, I'd say if you need it, that really depends on how low you tune.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Apr 10, 2016)

I've never heard of anyone who bought a fanned fret guitar ever having trouble adjusting - that's not hyperbole, I literally haven't seen it. 

The only negative opinions of fans I've ever seen are people who've not played them, and even then only the people who immediately then bang on about how great Leo Fender's original design was and how it "Shouldn't be messed with".


----------



## ramses (Apr 10, 2016)

As already mentioned, you won't have any trouble adjusting.

However, you have to be careful. Depending on how extreme the fan is, and where the neutral fret is, your left wrist may hate it.

I know I would not like to play a FF guitar with the 12th fret as the neutral fret, because then I would have to unnaturally twist my left wrist to play chords on the first frets.


----------



## RLG167 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I may just have to try one. I'll definitely take the 'neutral' fret into account, which I hadn't even thought of. As for tuning, I usually keep my guitars in either Open-C, or Drop-G. (I like to play 10-59's on the open c, and 11-64's on drop g), but I use fairly short scale guitars for the tunings I use. That's why I wanted to look into a fanned fret multiscale. Because I like a 25.5" but wanted a longer scale for the lower strings.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Apr 10, 2016)

I won't repeat what's already been said, as it's all sound advice.

On the other hand, do you like the string gauges/tension you achieve on your straight scale? Does it intonate well?

If you like the gauges you have, the tension they're at, and they intonate well, then you have no reason to even really consider a longer scale, let alone fanned frets. If you like the tension but want thinner strings, or you want higher tension with the current gauges, then you should consider fanned. You might even consider a straight 27" scale too.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 10, 2016)

Drop G will really benefit from the 27" on the lowest string. So it all depends if you are comfortable with playing longer scales when you're used to 25.5.


----------



## RLG167 (Apr 10, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Drop G will really benefit from the 27" on the lowest string. So it all depends if you are comfortable with playing longer scales when you're used to 25.5.



That's why I thought a multiscale would be beneficial


----------



## zeropoint (Apr 10, 2016)

ramses said:


> As already mentioned, you won't have any trouble adjusting.
> 
> However, you have to be careful. Depending on how extreme the fan is, and where the neutral fret is, your left wrist may hate it.
> 
> I know I would not like to play a FF guitar with the 12th fret as the neutral fret, because then I would have to unnaturally twist my left wrist to play chords on the first frets.




This is the exact reason I haven't gone toward FF guitars - my wrists are genetically a little odd in that I can't rotate my palms externally/outward even to the point where they face 100% up (think if someone were handing you change or something). I don't have much trouble getting along with a normal guitar, but I'd think a fan would be hard to adjust to, in my particular case.

If I went with a fan, I could probably make it work but it would probably need the 1st fret to be the neutral, I guess. 

I still get hella jealous of all the nice FF guitars running through here the last while though


----------



## ramses (Apr 10, 2016)

zeropoint said:


> If I went with a fan, I could probably make it work but it would probably need the 1st fret to be the neutral, I guess.



It seems that a FF guitar would help your wrist, compared to straight frets; but, it would definitely have to be custom made.


----------



## zeropoint (Apr 10, 2016)

It would be very welcome relief, too. Hmn.

Isn't there a .strandberg with the neutral fret way up at the 1st or something? I might be crazy, but I seem to remember reading that in the last few days in a thread around here...


----------



## ramses (Apr 10, 2016)

zeropoint said:


> It would be very welcome relief, too. Hmn.
> 
> Isn't there a .strandberg with the neutral fret way up at the 1st or something? I might be crazy, but I seem to remember reading that in the last few days in a thread around here...



Yup ... that would be the six string boden, both "custom shop" and "production".

If you have the money and the patience, he could build you a "made-to-measure" 7 or 8 with a neutral 1st fret


----------



## ElRay (Apr 10, 2016)

Folks, we've ben through this many, many, many times. Multi-scaled guitars are evil and must be destroyed. I, being one of the oldest (and therefore one of the wisest, and most incorruptible), will provide you youngsters with a valuable service, and destroy them. I'll even pay the shipping, because this is such a necessary service.


----------



## RLG167 (Apr 12, 2016)

ElRay said:


> Folks, we've ben through this many, many, many times. Multi-scaled guitars are evil and must be destroyed. I, being one of the oldest (and therefore one of the wisest, and most incorruptible), will provide you youngsters with a valuable service, and destroy them. I'll even pay the shipping, because this is such a necessary service.



So we just send you our FF guitars and you'll destroy them for us, wow! Lol


----------



## skeels (Apr 12, 2016)

zeropoint said:


> This is the exact reason I haven't gone toward FF guitars - my wrists are genetically a little odd in that I can't rotate my palms externally/outward even to the point where they face 100% up (think if someone were handing you change or something). I don't have much trouble getting along with a normal guitar, but I'd think a fan would be hard to adjust to, in my particular case.
> 
> If I went with a fan, I could probably make it work but it would probably need the 1st fret to be the neutral, I guess.
> 
> I still get hella jealous of all the nice FF guitars running through here the last while though





ramses said:


> As already mentioned, you won't have any trouble adjusting.
> 
> However, you have to be careful. Depending on how extreme the fan is, and where the neutral fret is, your left wrist may hate it.
> 
> I know I would not like to play a FF guitar with the 12th fret as the neutral fret, because then I would have to unnaturally twist my left wrist to play chords on the first frets.



See, but if your neck is angled up slightly - as is usually the case with 99% of guitar players- the frets will actually sit at a more relaxed angle. Ergonomics, yo.


----------



## zeropoint (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah, I do get that - it's been a necessity of my playing since like '99 

Just the backwards fan of frets between the neutral fret and the nut wouldn't get along with my wrists at all. Neutral frets are bad enough, anything requiring _more_ of an angle toward the nut would be a no go.. 

The frets fanned in the other direction make all kinds of sense though


----------



## bostjan (Apr 13, 2016)

It took me about 2 hours of playing to adjust, and after that, I was far more comfortable playing multiscale.

Of course, it all depends on the scale lengths you choose. Obviously, something like 25"-42" is going to be uncomfortable, but 25.5"-27" should be more comfortable than 27" straight at any rate.

Also, don't listen to me, or especially anyone who's never tried multiscale. Try one for yourself and see what you think about it.


----------



## Hywel (Apr 13, 2016)

I built a 26"-27", 9th parallel, fanned 8 string and I intentionally made it a small 1" fan to make the transition easier and it took barely any time at all to get used to it. I've actually handed that guitar to people to try out and play for a while but it wasn't until I told them the frets were fanned that they noticed any difference.


----------



## RLG167 (Apr 17, 2016)

I was jamming with some friends yesterday and one of them actually picked up a used FF Ibanez RG7. 25.5"-27" scales, and EMG 81-8X pickups. It played and sounded great! It did take me a few minutes to get used to it, but it's a cool feature. It's great for shredding and fast playing, but chords are a but tricky. I'll look into it more seriously now.


----------

